# What Drives People to Join the Rat King?



## Feline Darkmage (May 11, 2017)

Here we go, I'm sure @Jaimas will have a lot to write about for this topic.

We all know that the Rat King is filled with toxic, arrogant individuals that don't really give much of a shit about most (if not all) of their online supporters and will on occasion rat them out or otherwise turn on them for the slightest reasons.

We know that the smaller fish in the pond are nothing more than useful idiots used by the more popular members to help shill their writing. Or used as part of an attempt at dogpiling people on twitter.

So what drives a person to encourage these people's behaviour?

And on the flip side: What drives the popular Rat Kingers to keep going on aside from having surrounded themselves with enablers?

I know it has a lot too do with being hardcore Social Justice losers, because a lot of Tumblrcows do the same exact things Rat Kings do. 

Bonus: I've read stories about people who left Social Justice Activism because of the Social Justice Warriors or used to be SJWs and realized that wasn't a good path to take, have there been cases like that that are Rat King specific?


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2017)

The community that has formed around these people is generally incredibly inclusive. Most of these people have social and mental problems that make it difficult to become involved in other communities, so they all are sort of dependent on one another for support. Since they all have similar personal issues they are dealing with, they don't understand how inappropriate they are being when they are online acting like fools because they see how their friends are acting and will gauge how they should behave by how their friends do. They all accept this antisocial and inappropriate behavior, so that is why they stay in contact. There is also the general misunderstanding of what social justice is and how to approach it which pushes other people further from them, while galvanizing the rest of them.


----------



## m0rnutz (May 12, 2017)

It almost seems like a cult in it's own way. It's a select group of individuals all kissing ass, with a hotline founder being a root in it's system. All of these individuals have had ties in some ways to each other and to some very dodgy shit. Be it running an imageboard, hanging out on 4chan, or dirty dealings in general, they all have a story.

It also seems to look like anyone who is a member has "hatched" a person, be it out of choice or as a means of indoctrinating themselves into this top-secret select group of friends. Even Zach has done it, and he looked for a while like he was hatched himself.

There really is nothing that drives them, I wouldn't think. They all want something from the others, and each other will milk and look for a way to get it out of one another. When one person reaches a point where they can't provide, they wait for a way to oust them as being "toxic". Sometimes it's just some paranoid schizo calling the shots on who to kick, such as how Kengle got kicked out for being a "chaser" and people like Zach joined in to block him.

I'm not going to doubt that somewhere along the lines, someone almost got tangled in the Rat King and ducked out before it was too late. @ThingyBorisYeltsin mentioned that Zach tried to crack him when he was younger, and that he got out by disagreeing. It's a common element that disagreeing over political ideology or the rainbow that is gender puts you in a tight spot under scrutiny.

I don't even think the rat king is selective to just here anyway. Even Tumblr has a rat king, if not dozens, ranging from TRC to IDCP, to shit like the Undertale/Evangelion fandoms and the enby/mlms. It's high school all over for them, because they never wanted to leave, and they can relive their youth through sick means if necessary. But like being friends with the popular crowd or getting in with the wrong ones, they are quick to cut you out and talk shit about you, as is the common norm.

A bit of a wallpost, but this has been my general understanding of it since I started posting in these threads. Each one seems to have that 4chan/lulzy vibe, like Wesley, NekoArc, and Nyberg, and comes from the edgy early 2000s. They're that bunch that used to make up a story in high school about shit like "oh yeah I hacked the white house using my DS and it was so easy, I just put my Fallout disc in the PSP", when in reality they are worthless and lazy with no beneficial trait about them.


----------



## RatRoyalty (May 12, 2017)

This thread actually inspired me to join after I'd been lurking for a bit.

lets say im a rat who's too clean and normal for the king. since before gamergate id followed a lot of the folks you guys have discussed, and i guess i thought i was lulzy enough to be granted a thread here but after reading how awful some of my associates are im grateful to say that im not lulzy at all actually.

as for the topic at hand, people join the rat king because theyre lost, alone, and frightened, they bundle together for warmth, they feel deep down that theyre different and they long for a sense of belonging. this drives them to follow literal cult leaders like brianna wu or nora reed, or they start spouting political ideology they have no idea about. i can confirm that a lot of the commie troons havent actually read marx, or any theory really, theyre just in it to be edgy without offending anyone. its a toxic concoction of autism, mental illness, and following bad influences.


----------



## King_Scrotus (May 12, 2017)

It's all part of a reaction, most members of the rat king are actually sub groups formed in the aftermath of other happenings. Like, what started this all was Anita stating a single, contentious opinion, gaming is sexist.

It's not necessary to get into why there was a fucking huge reaction to that, only that there was. And so people now had someone who was good and right, vs the faceless hoard of sexist meanies. So then the rat kings proper started forming, with Zoe riding off Anita's coattails while nominally not actually associating with her, while others formed their own in groups riding off Zoe's coat tails while not actually being associated with her, etc etc all the way down. All of them wanting to be noticed by the higher ups to get more attention. It's just advanced virtue signalling, I think. "Look at me, I'm on the right side, I'm saying the right things, please respond!"

Then there are also outliers that I've noticed, in not just this, but in SJW type groups in general, who genuinely used to be the sort of person these groups proclaim to be against, massive sexists, homophobes, right wingers, etc, and become radical for the opposite side in an effort to atone for their sin, in a way.


----------



## Jaimas (May 12, 2017)

Rat Kings are cults. Cults of personality, mind you, but cults nonetheless. They excel at finding supplicants who are too socially weak or ineffectual on their own and give them a place to belong. This appeals to those who are socially awkward and in need of friends, and it's all too easy for some to exploit this. They forge a sense of community through common cause (Social Justice), the promise of fighting for a greater good, and by giving the cult members a place to belong (WE'RE ALL TRANS NOW). They actively try to convince people that following them will give them all their answers, and they trick their victims into believing it.

It's a cruel trap. Once they're in, they'll be radicalized.

Perhaps the most tragic element of the Rat Kings' membership is that one rarely becomes one by conscious choice. For the orbiters, most of them are socially-isolated and awkward. Many of them wouldn't be bad people or even lolcows if they had the presence of mind to distance themselves - but by that point many are too far in. Humorously, the ones that are ejected from their cult of personality by force (Gallant for example) are often so driven by ideology that they'll wind up in another one just out of that same need to belong.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 12, 2017)

You guys are using an awful lot of words to describe loneliness and degeneracy.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 12, 2017)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> You guys are using an awful lot of words to describe loneliness and degeneracy.



It's a bit more than that. Like the curious case of Katelyn Burns. College educated and smart, probably one of the smartest Rat Kings we trapped. But his marriage was sabotaged the more he listened to people like Pedo Nyberg and trannie_moon.

The rat king is trying to pull people into the abyss with them. And sometimes, some of the rats lose the tail.  Whether by resistance or open questioning.

Some of the rat king are educated and bright beings pulled into buggery by uneducated simps like Nyberg, Toren, Kjel, and Laurelai. These creatures find a weakened person and "crack" the "hidden trans". Honestly, these folks are far more evil than we ever could be.


----------



## Erida (May 12, 2017)

I enjoyed this thread by replacing 'Rat King' with 'Kiwi Farms'.

People join online communities for different reasons - loneliness, shared interests, wanting to be heard or feel important, having opinions validated by others, and so on. Although our official thing is 'we're here to mock exceptional people online', I bet many of us also have other reasons for signing up and sticking around.

We, and other communities, share those core reasons but then the Rat King veers off with gross tmi oversharing, ebegging, lack of self-awareness and all the other classic lolcow traits. They use each other but masquerade it as 'support'. There's rarely actual friendships formed, there's the leaders and orbiting 'yes men'. 

I will never understand those who unironically join or orbit the Rat King because I'm an outsider who sees these crazy, hypocritical, bitchy and, as @Jaimas said, cult-like, hysterical morons. But also, on the flip side, they're in their bubble and will think similar of us. 

...Although they also think we're all white, male, basement dwelling, transphobic, racist, sexist Literal Nazis because that's the compulsory, delusional groupthink in action.

People, especially online, eventually find their own kind and flock together. Whether you're a weirdo who shares bathroom #analrips tales/thinks you're a cute fops/are a bearded gnome playing at being a girl, or a weirdo who laughs at them.


----------



## Quasar (May 12, 2017)

Lots of text... you probably shouldn't click this:


Spoiler: Long thoughts, probably stupid



I honestly don't think many of the members of the various rat kings were actually driven to join.  They're more like unnecessary sediment that is congregating and being left behind by the "normal" waterstream.

It seems to me that the majority of the lolcows we follow (and all of the rat king members) have a few traits in common which both serve to drive them to congregate together (at least digitally) while driving them away from more normal people.

The majority of members have a need to be recognized as an authority by other people.  This is why so many share SJW ideals (although the other "side" has the same type of people, they just tend to be more insular when they group).  Once they are able to start proclaiming that they are coming to the side of historically oppressed people, they can always be "right" no matter what they say.

They also tend to no be able to accept someone vocally disagreeing with them.  This is another reason for the shared SJW ideals.  Once bought into, what beliefs you are allowed to hold and which you are not are made perfectly clear, and they will turn on violators of this rule as a group.  This is why we have several different levels of rat king.

Next, this is a group of people who, for whatever reason, absolutely need to belong to a specific community.  This they accomplish, unless they violate the rules too many times and are quickly outcast.  At this point, they've already pissed off everyone else in order to carve out their rat king position, so they quite frankly have pretty much nowhere else to go.  Hell, for an example of this, look at Laci Green.  She recently made a (imo) half assed try at moving toward the "middle" of the SJW/Feminist vx the Anti's argument, and actually said a bunch of stuff in a recent video that a lot of people here would love to hear...but imagine what would happen if she actually showed up here to have direct dialogue with us.  Never happen.   And on the other hand, it took less than a day for at least two rather prominent SJWs (Steve Shives and Kat Blaque) to make videos decreeing her a heretic.  She's put herself into a position where she will either land in a rat king that agrees with her new stances or she'll quickly fade into unimportance, because she'll never be able to be a member of both camps.

Lastly, this part is a trait not shared by all, but it seems to apply to most rat king members.  They have the need to actually accomplish anything they desire by applying the bare minimum effort.  Their failures due to this are always explained away as "misfortunes" or "oppression" or "someone else's fault", but what it comes down to is that they are unwilling to do whatever means are actually necessary in order to accomplish their ends.  As an example of this, look ad David Gallant's video game.  There is absolutely no way a grown man should have presented work of that quality to anyone and expected praise, let alone money.  This type of thing is a running theme with many cows, but some actually try to succeed.  I can't think of any rat king member that does.



Basically, the tl;dr is that the rat kings aren't like some sort of brotherhood that those people were driven to become members of.  The rat kings are more like slums, that the members have drifted to because they express little value to better places and no actual work ethic to become worth it


----------



## Android raptor (May 12, 2017)

I think the rat king, like sjw-dom in general, is largely populated by toxic, abusive assholes exploiting social justice as a way to get away with being awful and the well-meaning idiots who enable them. All you have to do is claim to be trans or some other popular minority and you can be as awful a person as you want and still have people licking your ass, because you're a poor oppressed victim of the evil cishet white males and every awful thing you do or say is "justified anger". Never mind that in reality these types usually have pretty cushy lives (and if they don't it's usually their own faults I.e. Phil choosing to be homeless as a fashion statement), on paper they're oppressed victims who might be literally murdered if they leave their homes.

It's not that they turn into horrible people after joining rat kings IMHO, it's that the reason they join rat kings is because they're already awful and looking for a community that lets them have their cake and eat it too.


----------



## AnOminous (May 12, 2017)

:autism:

Trans people are comparatively rare, and in fact often actually literally autistic.  So they're pretty short on friends in the real world, especially if they are dumb enough to consider "cis scum" (i.e. 99.7% of the population at least) as unworthy of even associating with.  Then the Rat King amplifies their antisocial autism with its frenzied hatred of everything non-Rat King.

I'd imagine trans people who actually have friends and a social life and a career are way less likely to become Rat Kings.

You just wouldn't associate with scum like this if you had alternatives.


----------



## CatParty (May 12, 2017)

The rat king isn't the entity itself. The rat king is a cancer that grew within the support network for transfolk. it all boils down to people exploiting other people's empathy and stirring drama when they want attention.


----------



## RatRoyalty (May 12, 2017)

CatParty said:


> The rat king isn't the entity itself. The rat king is a cancer that grew within the support network for transfolk. it all boils down to people exploiting other people's empathy and stirring drama when they want attention.


This. There are negative aspects to all subcultures, and the Rat King is definitely the Kowloon Walled City of the LGBT community


----------



## Southern Belle (May 12, 2017)

i've always viewed it like this: there's nowhere else to go but rock bottom once you chop your dick off so why not drag as many people down with you as possible. Thus, anyone within the vicinity of a rat king member gets dragged int it's orbit an sucked into the abyss against their will, force fed ideology, and become one with the rat king. and thus the cycle continues.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 12, 2017)

Go back to the defining metaphor: a ratking is a group of individual rats that stick so close together, eventually their tails become knotted together with filth and ratshit. Then they can't escape, no matter how they try.

Whether ratkings really existed in nature, or whether the specimens in museums are fakes, is a matter of long debate.


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2017)

RatRoyalty said:


> i can confirm that a lot of the commie troons havent actually read marx


I am certain of this. Das Kapital is some dry ass reading and most people won't read it unless they actually have to. There are even primer books to prepare people to even read it. Seeing as most these people are high school dropouts and none of them have a degree in econ or sociology, I think it is safe to say that the extent of their understanding of Marx' writings is memes and wikipedia.



CatParty said:


> it all boils down to people exploiting other people's empathy and stirring drama when they want attention.


I couldn't say it better myself


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 12, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Go back to the defining metaphor: a ratking is a group of individual rats that stick so close together, eventually their tails become knotted together with filth and ratshit. Then they can't escape, no matter how they try.
> 
> Whether ratkings really existed in nature, or whether the specimens in museums are fakes, is a matter of long debate.



Yes and no. A rat king in Germany was a man who used others to push his own agenda and status above the people he stepped on. Which is apt here, as well. The physical manifestation came to be later. But semantics aside, the term fits.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 12, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> A rat king in Germany was a man who used others to push his own agenda and status above the people he stepped on.



Source?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 12, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Source?



I'll have to look up the history. I believe the term used was Rottenkoenig... (My German is iffy, but I'll check sources for you.)

Edit: Tale is related to an old book rewritten in 1982 called Rats by Maarten Hart. I'm looking for a version for all of us to read. Although both stories run neck and neck.


----------



## Mellorine (May 12, 2017)

It is on Wikipedia:

"The original German term, _Rattenkönig_, was calqued into English as _rat king_, and into French as _roi des rats_. The term was not originally used in reference to actual rats, but for persons who lived off others."


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 12, 2017)

CatParty said:


> The rat king isn't the entity itself. The rat king is a cancer that grew within the support network for transfolk



The tumor sometimes looks as though it's taken on a life of its own.



CatParty said:


> it all boils down to people exploiting other people's empathy and stirring drama when they want attention.



But yeah this 110% tbh


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 12, 2017)

Mellorine said:


> It is on Wikipedia:
> 
> "The original German term, _Rattenkönig_, was calqued into English as _rat king_, and into French as _roi des rats_. The term was not originally used in reference to actual rats, but for persons who lived off others."



Gotcha. And it is referenced in that same book.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 12, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> And on the flip side: What drives the popular Rat Kingers to keep going on aside from having surrounded themselves with enablers?


I'm not sure about your other questions, but in this case I'd say a combination of arrogance, the inability to learn from their mistakes, the inability to see how their behavior is fucking them up and how it screws them over in the future. Couple that with an echo-chamber and I'd say you have the basic idea behind most Rat-Kings.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (May 12, 2017)

Spergs seek their own level. 

Kind of like how we all found this place and post here.


----------



## Wallace (May 12, 2017)

While "cult" is what keeps people in the Rat King, as far as what drives them there... 

There's a very low threshold of entry for a lot of online cliques, and the Rat King is no exception. For example, if you want to join a a pick-up baseball group IRL, you need to have at least some skill with baseball to get in and be accepted. With SocJus, all you have to do is speak the right cultural shibboleths, and you're in. For someone with poor social skills/autism, it looks like a perfect match: a community built on inclusion and mutual support. By the time they realize what it's really like, it's too late. Likewise, having such easy membership requirements makes it easy for shitty people to get inside and start doling out the abuse. They come in because they see it as an easy way to gain a little clique of social capital, and maybe even money too. 



Coldgrip said:


> I'm not sure about your other questions, but in this case I'd say a combination of arrogance, the inability to learn from their mistakes, the inability to see how their behavior is fucking them up and how it screws them over in the future. Couple that with an echo-chamber and I'd say you have the basic idea behind most Rat-Kings.



This is one of the things that cults do: they build emotional dependency. If you want out, you have to turn against your friends and everything you have built for yourself. It's far more easy to double down when the cost of folding is a hit to your self-esteem.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 13, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> And on the flip side: What drives the popular Rat Kingers to keep going on aside from having surrounded themselves with enablers?



Pretty certain that the entourage & free money is about all there is to it. Maybe a hungry ego to feed, but that's just about the only believable remaining ulterior motive I can think of.


----------



## Thiletonomics (May 13, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Pretty certain that the entourage & free money is about all there is to it. Maybe a hungry ego to feed, but that's just about the only believable remaining ulterior motive I can think of.



Is the money that rat king members get for padding each other's Patreons actually allows them to make a profit?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 13, 2017)

There are a lot of groups for people who kind of suck at life, and which one you join depends on your background. If you come from a white conservative background, for instance, you might join a white supremacist organisation. Or if you're a Muslim, you might join Isis. The Rat King is like that for LGBT people and fetishists. Basically all these groups say, "Yes, your life sucks, but _it's not your fault, it's everyone else's._"


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 13, 2017)

Thiletonomics said:


> Is the money that rat king members get for padding each other's Patreons actually allows them to make a profit?



Only if they never actually give any money away. Patreon will keep patrons on file even if they aren't paying out, so you could theoretically use an empty gift card to inflate numbers & make it look like you're giving asspat money. I wouldn't put it beneath them to do something like that.


----------



## An Ghost (May 13, 2017)

These are my favorite photos. It's always autism. Whether it's autistics stick together or transgenders are autistic and stick together, its all autism.


----------



## An Ghost (May 13, 2017)

Hmu with autism ratings for double posting but:
@Feline Darkmage why aren't you a Rat King?
Edit: clarification, I guess I mean where did you realize the Rat King is crazy? What makes somebody not join the Rat King?


----------



## ConcernedAnon (May 13, 2017)

Personally, I think a lot of these hangers on are just neckbeards that realized they wouldn't be valued as long as they were just underachieving, socially awkward men. So they became underachieving, socially awkward transtrenders instead. And now they have an easy way to deflect criticism, a group that will give them e-hugs, and a questionable sort of social status. Look at Jake Alley, quintessential goony beard man, he's a failure by his own merits, but having declared himself a woman he gained a group that would at least affirm his worth (if only for a time).


----------



## Thiletonomics (May 13, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> These are my favorite photos. It's always autism. Whether it's autistics stick together or transgenders are autistic and stick together, its all autism.



A transgender flag-colored Baseball bat... I don't even know why there's a demand for, or someone would be low enough to make one of those.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 13, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> @Feline Darkmage why aren't you a Rat King?



I might be an autistic tranny and wannabe programmer but I actually have a job and I'm too problematic to talk to any of them without getting blocked and blacklisted lol.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 13, 2017)

An Ghost said:


>



Oh no! Not the wiffle bat! This is worse than Phil's crowbar! Have mercy tranny-Frodo, you monster!


----------



## Jaimas (May 13, 2017)

Thiletonomics said:


> A transgender flag-colored Baseball bat... I don't even know why there's a demand for, or someone would be low enough to make one of those.



Try to find a hole in her body that bat hasn't penetrated.

It's actually quite difficult.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I might be an autistic tranny and wannabe programmer but I actually have a job and I'm too problematic to talk to any of them without getting blocked and blacklisted lol.


do you think it's actually just having real jobs, being productive that keeps people out of a ratking? as in just having a real job might be enough. 

they're all problematic to begin with so I don't take that as too much of a reason they can avoid getting sucked in, they've got pedos and racists and misogynists and rapists and shit in the tailcake, after all


----------



## An Ghost (May 14, 2017)

resonancer said:


> do you think it's actually just having real jobs, being productive that keeps people out of a ratking? as in just having a real job might be enough.


Poor Zachary had a job for several years before, after being observed by us, got fired for sucking dick on company time in his uniform. He's been employed at jobs short term before he screwed something up. Jobs only help him buy more fetish stuff like dildos and plushes.


Spoiler: About the bat






MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Oh no! Not the wiffle bat! This is worse than Phil's crowbar! Have mercy tranny-Frodo, you monster!





Thiletonomics said:


> A transgender flag-colored Baseball bat... I don't even know why there's a demand for, or someone would be low enough to make one of those.


Formerly (I think they stopped making them) made by Scout Trann Caffee. They bought defective aluminum baseball bats that couldn't be sold elsewhere whole sale, slapped on some paint, and charged $40 for em. I can't find them on their website anymore. Phil bought two while begging cause his fridge was empty.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 14, 2017)

but


An Ghost said:


> Poor Zachary had a job for several years before, after being observed by us, got fired for sucking dick on company time in his uniform. He's been employed at jobs short term before he screwed something up.


but those aren't real jobs- if they're always short term it's hardly like he's working. I mean a real job. or did he have some kind of actual useful career?


----------



## An Ghost (May 14, 2017)

resonancer said:


> but those aren't real jobs- if they're always short term it's hardly like he's working. I mean a real job. or did he have some kind of actual useful career?


Retail/food service if I remember correctly. Zach also was a drop out but got a GED. They're permanent positions, he just turned them into short term ones.
Edit: possibly construction too. Lived in an apartment for free because his then boss owned it. That arrangement lasted 3 weeks before being fired.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 14, 2017)

retail and food service are underpaid shit jobs people either excel at and get promoted out of, or just get temporarily in desperate moments between Real Work.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 14, 2017)

resonancer said:


> they're all problematic to begin with so I don't take that as too much of a reason they can avoid getting sucked in, they've got pedos and racists and misogynists and rapists and shit in the tailcake, after all



They're all racist against the "right" people and misogynistic in the "right" way though. But they follow the proper politics so it's perfectly fine to be pedophile rapists.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 14, 2017)

it's horrible.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 14, 2017)

And there's always someone who's angling to be on top of the entire throne of rats. The problem with this rat king is that nobody has the actual fucking will to rise above their status and situation. It's why I have respect for @Feline Darkmage, honestly. And most of the other transgendered. I won't "misgender" her or anyone else that is trans here or is trying to make a living outside of the Rat King.

The Rat King, proper, though. I'm misgendering the fuck out of them until they learn to do something on their own. That is, without borrowing from taxes of their respective nation.


----------



## An Ghost (May 14, 2017)

Here's a fun reason to cut your dick off and reeeee about gender on twitter: crime.
A bunch of our friends have criminal records. Child endangerment, drunk driving, or just being regular con men/transwomen. I mean check this older article out:
https://gendertrender.wordpress.com...on-absconds-with-portland-womens-march-funds/ every good con artist changes their identity once in a while. 
It ties back to "assholes exploiting a support network."


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 14, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Formerly (I think they stopped making them) made by Scout Trann Caffee. They bought defective aluminum baseball bats that couldn't be sold elsewhere whole sale, slapped on some paint, and charged $40 for em. I can't find them on their website anymore. Phil bought two while begging cause his fridge was empty.



What a pointless disgrace to aluminum.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 14, 2017)

Thiletonomics said:


> A transgender flag-colored Baseball bat... I don't even know why there's a demand for, or someone would be low enough to make one of those.


I personally think whoever came up with that was quite smart. They spotted the essential truths about the Rat King, namely:
1. They're all men whose trans identity is a means of escaping a world with no place for them. Consequently, they're filled with impotent masculine rage that they're too chickenshit to express IRL.
2. They're so obsessed with being trans that they'll throw all their money at anything remotely connected to transness, purely to demonstrate that they are the best at being trans.



resonancer said:


> do you think it's actually just having real jobs, being productive that keeps people out of a ratking? as in just having a real job might be enough.


I absolutely think this is the case. Getting a proper job is engaging with the real world. Consequently, anyone getting a proper job is not constantly love-bombed by troons telling them that trans is beautiful and they're going to be rapemurdered the moment they even look at a cis male. Even getting a job indicates that this person has not given up on a decent life, so they've pretty much hauled themselves out of the Rat King from the moment they accept the position.



WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> And there's always someone who's angling to be on top of the entire throne of rats. The problem with this rat king is that nobody has the actual fucking will to rise above their status and situation. It's why I have respect for @Feline Darkmage, honestly. And most of the other transgendered. I won't "misgender" her or anyone else that is trans here or is trying to make a living outside of the Rat King.
> 
> The Rat King, proper, though. I'm misgendering the fuck out of them until they learn to do something on their own. That is, without borrowing from taxes of their respective nation.


Someone who is trans and has made something of their life is just that - an ordinary person who happens to be trans. Many if not most of the Rat King just use being trans as an excuse for failure. I honestly think if it didn't give them SJW cred, most of them would drop the trans crap that very day.


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Someone who is trans and has made something of their life is just that - an ordinary person who happens to be trans. Many if not most of the Rat King just use being trans as an excuse for failure. I honestly think if it didn't give them SJW cred, most of them would drop the trans crap that very day.



This is why they're such a joke.  Just like the skinheads on meth who bemoan their fate, "If it wasn't for DA J00ZE I'd be a success!"  Except in their case it's the 99.7% of the population that aren't trannies.



An Ghost said:


> Formerly (I think they stopped making them) made by Scout Trann Caffee. They bought defective aluminum baseball bats that couldn't be sold elsewhere whole sale, slapped on some paint, and charged $40 for em. I can't find them on their website anymore. Phil bought two while begging cause his fridge was empty.[/spoiler]



What's hilarious about these tranny bats is the kind of people who would buy shit like this are more interested in domestic violence than self defense.  If anyone ever gets beaten to death with a tranny bat, it will probably be a tranny beaten to death by a jealous tranny partner.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 14, 2017)

I'd also like to clarify a bit on the job thing since people were asking. Some Rat Kings do get jobs (Eden Belmont) but they don't really care about the jobs they get, because they willingly do shit like slack off and get fucked in the ass and shoplift instead of work and continue to be in the mindset of leeching off of other people rather than working to fulfil themselves.

This can be encapsulated in a recent David Gallant tweet where he said something like "Aside from having financial stability now, I miss being unemployed".


----------



## cuddle striker (May 15, 2017)

ugh this entire subtopic in this thread makes my work ethic feel like an arthritic joint when it's about to rain


----------



## Mikemikev (May 15, 2017)

Erida said:


> I enjoyed this thread by replacing 'Rat King' with 'Kiwi Farms'



QFT


----------



## Vitriol (May 15, 2017)

Mikemikev said:


> QFT


threadbanned


----------



## RatRoyalty (May 15, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'd also like to clarify a bit on the job thing since people were asking. Some Rat Kings do get jobs (Eden Belmont) but they don't really care about the jobs they get, because they willingly do shit like slack off and get fucked in the ass and shoplift instead of work and continue to be in the mindset of leeching off of other people rather than working to fulfil themselves.
> 
> This can be encapsulated in a recent David Gallant tweet where he said something like "Aside from having financial stability now, I miss being unemployed".


This. Anyone can find employment, but a lot of these people are either so far up their own asses that they think certain jobs are beneath them or they just don't know how to find a job. Like fuck just go find a job walking dogs, its easy and you'll get good exercise. Some of these people have legitimate issues that keep them from functioning, but a lot just fall into a hole that they honestly believe they can't dig themselves out of so they blame it on self-diagnosed issues.


----------



## Lorento (May 15, 2017)

These people are so utterly insufferable to literally everyone else that they have to come together to form their own groups. Even then, they still backstab, talk shit and politic around one another. It's like a High School Facebook circlejerk, only with more nudes and autism.


----------



## An Ghost (May 17, 2017)

RatRoyalty said:


> This. Anyone can find employment, but a lot of these people are either so far up their own asses that they think certain jobs are beneath them or they just don't know how to find a job. Like fuck just go find a job walking dogs, its easy and you'll get good exercise. Some of these people have legitimate issues that keep them from functioning, but a lot just fall into a hole that they honestly believe they can't dig themselves out of so they blame it on self-diagnosed issues.


Some find work doing something else self employed, like journalists. We make a lot of fun of Toren but he actually does some work for his TransEthics blog. Greta was in the military, Nina was a code monkey at google before trooning out. Alex Leal has some internship (if this is wrong, it's cause I stopped following him.) Zach has always had some job. Only recently with ending his stocking job of a few years has he had 0 try for a new job. Some have no work ethic like ADF who worked a week at a juice bar and tard raged when he didn't get a new name tag when he got a name change. 

My point being: Rat Kings can be employed. Some of them are. Having a job does not postpone trooning out and trooning doesn't make jobs unavailable. Autism does though.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 17, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Alex Leal has some internship (if this is wrong, it's cause I stopped following him.)



I think the internship is over. I think he claims that we cost him it. It's been a while since the internship was brought up in his thread though.


----------



## An Ghost (May 17, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I think the internship is over. I think he claims that we cost him it. It's been a while since the internship was brought up in his thread though.


Kek that's pretty funny. 
Also of note for him is he went to a really really prestigious high school that is actually hugely popular with international students. He had some chance in the real world. Too bad he's transfox.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 17, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Kek that's pretty funny.
> Also of note for him is he went to a really really prestigious high school that is actually hugely popular with international students. He had some chance in the real world. Too bad he's transfox.



I know he's going to UW in Seattle for University, what High School was he from?


----------



## An Ghost (May 17, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I know he's going to UW in Seattle for University, what High School was he from?


Phillips academy in Andover Ma. Granted his parents are rich and could have paid his way in. He may have lost his shit there, but these things I forget.
Edit: this is wrong. It was a different Rat King named Alex who lost his mind.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 19, 2017)

It seems the entire Rat King is celebrating the death of Roger Ailes and the Trump implosion. Of course, they think they had a hand in either.

Of course the troons are more than happy to pull out their male dicks and piss on his grave, while hoping to take out another one soon.

So, I think it does go to show that hatred and mental illness does go hand in hand in that circle jerk. The more hatred towards the regular people, the more excited they get.

Oh, and Nora REEEEEEd's name on her Twitter. Gravitas means morality. Hence a Morality Free Zone. Hell of an explanation for her lack.


----------

